# Si al abrir



## Eva Maria

No estoy segura de si he traducido bien esta frase al alemán:

- Si al abrir la caja, encuentran un sobre....

Mi intento:

- Ob bei öffnend die Schachtel,....

Was meinen Sie?

EM


----------



## Aurin

Eva Maria said:


> No estoy segura de si he traducido bien esta frase al alemán:
> 
> - Si al abrir la caja, encuentran un sobre....
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> - Ob bei öffnend die Schachtel,....
> 
> Was meinen Sie?
> 
> EM


Ich meine, so ist es besser:
Wenn Sie (si encuentran se refiere a ustedes) beim Öffnen der Schachtel einen Umschlag finden.....


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Ich meine, so ist es besser:
> Wenn Sie (si encuentran se refiere a ustedes) beim Öffnen der Schachtel einen Umschlag finden.....


 

Aurin,

Danke für deine Meinung!

Las preposiciones alemanas son mi tortura!!!!!

Tomando como base tu (bien traducida) frase, he pensado en reescribirla así:

"Wenn beim Öffnen der Schachtel finden Sie einen Umschlag,..."

EM


----------



## Aurin

Eva Maria said:


> Aurin,
> 
> Danke für deine Meinung!
> 
> Las preposiciones alemanas son mi tortura!!!!!
> 
> Tomando como base tu (bien traducida) frase, he pensado en reescribirla así:
> 
> "Wenn beim Öffnen der Schachtel finden Sie einen Umschlag,..."
> 
> EM


 
Hier handelt es sich um einen Nebensatz und da ist die Regel, dass das Verb am Ende steht. Also:
Wenn Sie beim Öffnen der Schachtel einen Umschlag finden,....
Bist du sicher, dass du caja richtig mit Schachtel übersetzt hast? Eine Schachtel ist relativ klein und meist aus festem Papier oder Karton.


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Hier handelt es sich um einen Nebensatz und da ist die Regel, dass das Verb am Ende steht. Also:
> Wenn Sie beim Öffnen der Schachtel einen Umschlag finden,....
> Bist du sicher, dass du caja richtig mit Schachtel übersetzt hast? Eine Schachtel ist relativ klein und meist aus festem Papier oder Karton.


 

Aurin,

Natürlich! Había olvidado (temporalmente) la posición del verbo al final!!!! Un lapsus!!!!

Se trata de una caja que contiene productos de alimentación: Tintenfische Geschnitten Roh / Bouillon nach Fischer Art Extra / Eichel Vorderschinken in Scheiben Vacuumverpackt,...

Pienso que Schachtel es la palabra adecuada para un envase de producto.

Danke so sehr!

EM


----------



## Aurin

Eva Maria said:


> Aurin,
> 
> Natürlich! Había olvidado (temporalmente) la posición del verbo al final!!!! Un lapsus!!!!
> 
> Se trata de una caja que contiene productos de alimentación: Tintenfische Geschnitten Roh / Bouillon nach Fischer Art Extra / Eichel Vorderschinken in Scheiben Vacuumverpackt,...
> 
> Pienso que Schachtel es la palabra adecuada para un envase de producto.
> 
> Danke so sehr!
> 
> EM


 
¿De qué tamaño y de qué material? "Schachtel" es más pequeña que Kiste, Kasten, Karton, Paket.


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> ¿De qué tamaño y de qué material? "Schachtel" es más pequeña que Kiste, Kasten, Karton, Paket.


 

Aurin,

Augenblick! Creo que "Karton" puede ser el tipo de caja adecuado. Un envase de cartón donde cabrían varios paquetes (de jamón de bellota envasado al vacío, zum Beispiel).

Ya sabes que en la mayoría de traducciones se limitan a decir "caja" y ya te arreglarás tú para saber de qué tipo se trata.

¡Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda! ¡Me haces reflexionar!

EM


----------



## Aurin

Eva Maria said:


> Aurin,
> 
> Augenblick! Creo que "Karton" puede ser el tipo de caja adecuado. Un envase de cartón donde cabrían varios paquetes (de jamón de bellota envasado al vacío, zum Beispiel).
> 
> Ya sabes que en la mayoría de traducciones se limitan a decir "caja" y ya te arreglarás tú para saber de qué tipo se trata.
> 
> ¡Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda! ¡Me haces reflexionar!
> 
> EM


Genau: Zum Beispiel werden verschiedene Schachteln Pralinen in einem Karton/Paket verpackt.
In einer Stange Zigaretten sind 10 Schachteln.
Ich glaube Schachtel ist auf Spanisch eher "cajetilla".


----------

